# Can I completely disable network discovery/sharing?



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know why but windows keeps turning on network discovery and file/printer sharing when I turn them off and I find it really annoying. Is there any way to completely turn them off for good?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is the Home Group Enabled? Is Public Sharing Enabled? If so, then Network Discovery and File Print Sharing will enable also.


----------

